# New 2011 210Rs



## David Ray (Jul 17, 2011)

Yay! Just received my new 2011 210RS yesterday. Delivered to my door in North Texas from Michigan! Having fun checking it out and fixing minor assembly issues. Have already benefitted from tips at this forum. Namely the tip that helped realize the reason my water heater would not heat on electricity was that there is a switch on the heater itself set to off.

Wish it was cool enough to go camping! (28 days 100F+







)

/David


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition to the family. Make sure you put a good coat of wax on it too, will help it to keep looking good longer.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

David,
Congrats on the new trailer and welcome to Outbackers!

Happy Camping,
Bryan


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome! Glad you found us!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

congrats on your new rig. Outback is a nice unit and your sure to like it.


----------

